# The Last Third of Life



## jan

So...it occurs to me that I'm probably in my last third of life and frankly, I'm not looking forward to it much.  I mean what is there to look forward to anyway?  Downsizing, streamlining, simplifying, planning for death, thinking about where you want to be buried...or maybe cremated, getting ill and possibly losing mobility, etc.  Basically, it sucks!

The childhood years...oh those were fun!  Growing, learning, goofing off, etc!  The world was our oyster...just waiting to reveal it's pearl to us!  Young adult...yeah, those were good too!  Healthy, young, vibrant, looking forward to placing a mark on the world, etc.  The kids came along, the house and furnishings, yeah it was all about growth!   Even the middle years still had something to reach for...financial stability, vacations, getting the kids through college, etc.  But now...with the final third...what is there that's tangible to reach for?

For years and years we boomers led the pack!  Where we went and what we did affected the entire economy!  It seems as if we're being phased out just as easily as the generations before us were.  Our multitudes have become meaningless in our direction, impact and social reformation.  It's all about the millenials now while the boomers are pushed aside in the workplace, sometimes being forced into an early retirement in lieu of a cheaper workforce chomping at the bit.   

Anything boomer related these days speaks of downer stuff...aging, health issues, retirement (read "fixed income"), etc.  No growth, a lack of money and resources, downsizing and death.  Oh joy!!!  Don't ya just feel the energy rising when thinking about that last third of life?  NOT!!!


----------



## jan

So...what's the point of the last third of life anyway?  Planning a good death?  To die well...what does that really even mean?


----------



## Moonglow

To grow old gracefully, so younguns can make fun of your lost abilities....


----------



## westwall

I am well into my last third of my life.  I enjoy myself and my family.  I drink good wine, I drink some damned good Scotch, I listen to music, I read, in other words I live my life to the fullest possible.  At the end of the day I have a few more aches than I used too, but so what?  We are on this planet for a vanishingly short period.  ENJOY IT!


----------



## Moonglow

I figured it was time to party, like the last 2/3rds...


----------



## Statistikhengst

Spend the last 1/3 of your life

1.) drinking very good red wine
2.) hearing fantastic music
3.) fucking many women
4.) stroking your dog behind the ears and playing catch with him.
5.) enjoying your grandkids


----------



## Statistikhengst

westwall said:


> I am well into my last third of my life.  I enjoy myself and my family.  I drink good wine, I drink some damned good Scotch, I listen to music, I read, in other words I live my life to the fullest possible.  At the end of the day I have a few more aches than I used too, but so what?  We are on this planet for a vanishingly short period.  ENJOY IT!




I'll be damned, you and I posted at almost the same second, but excluding the fucking part, our posts are almost identical....

wow.....


----------



## Moonglow

Statistikhengst said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am well into my last third of my life.  I enjoy myself and my family.  I drink good wine, I drink some damned good Scotch, I listen to music, I read, in other words I live my life to the fullest possible.  At the end of the day I have a few more aches than I used too, but so what?  We are on this planet for a vanishingly short period.  ENJOY IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be damned, you and I posted at almost the same second, but excluding the fucking part, our posts are almost identical....
> 
> wow.....
Click to expand...

Copy cat with a fast hard drive speed..


----------



## westwall

Statistikhengst said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am well into my last third of my life.  I enjoy myself and my family.  I drink good wine, I drink some damned good Scotch, I listen to music, I read, in other words I live my life to the fullest possible.  At the end of the day I have a few more aches than I used too, but so what?  We are on this planet for a vanishingly short period.  ENJOY IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be damned, you and I posted at almost the same second, but excluding the fucking part, our posts are almost identical....
> 
> wow.....
Click to expand...







I only have one woman I wish to make love too, and we do it frequently!


----------



## westwall

Moonglow said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am well into my last third of my life.  I enjoy myself and my family.  I drink good wine, I drink some damned good Scotch, I listen to music, I read, in other words I live my life to the fullest possible.  At the end of the day I have a few more aches than I used too, but so what?  We are on this planet for a vanishingly short period.  ENJOY IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be damned, you and I posted at almost the same second, but excluding the fucking part, our posts are almost identical....
> 
> wow.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Copy cat with a fast hard drive speed..
Click to expand...






I was first by a minute!


----------



## Moonglow

I'm gettin' ready to hit the road for some trailer trash hunnys....just imagine them 25 years younger, well make it 30....


----------



## Sonny Clark

jan said:


> So...it occurs to me that I'm probably in my last third of life and frankly, I'm not looking forward to it much.  I mean what is there to look forward to anyway?  Downsizing, streamlining, simplifying, planning for death, thinking about where you want to be buried...or maybe cremated, getting ill and possibly losing mobility, etc.  Basically, it sucks!
> 
> The childhood years...oh those were fun!  Growing, learning, goofing off, etc!  The world was our oyster...just waiting to reveal it's pearl to us!  Young adult...yeah, those were good too!  Healthy, young, vibrant, looking forward to placing a mark on the world, etc.  The kids came along, the house and furnishings, yeah it was all about growth!   Even the middle years still had something to reach for...financial stability, vacations, getting the kids through college, etc.  But now...with the final third...what is there that's tangible to reach for?
> 
> For years and years we boomers led the pack!  Where we went and what we did affected the entire economy!  It seems as if we're being phased out just as easily as the generations before us were.  Our multitudes have become meaningless in our direction, impact and social reformation.  It's all about the millenials now while the boomers are pushed aside in the workplace, sometimes being forced into an early retirement in lieu of a cheaper workforce chomping at the bit.
> 
> Anything boomer related these days speaks of downer stuff...aging, health issues, retirement (read "fixed income"), etc.  No growth, a lack of money and resources, downsizing and death.  Oh joy!!!  Don't ya just feel the energy rising when thinking about that last third of life?  NOT!!!


Learn to appreciate life. Look forward to new experiences. Pass along the years of experience and knowledge to others. Enjoy the stress free life without worrying about taking care of kids. Enjoy your new found freedom. Meet people, make friends, get involved in activities or hobbies. Have friends over for a cook-out, have a community bake sale, go fishing, camping, travel, and see the world that you've never been able to experience. Be thankful each day that you wake up above ground. Put the past behind you and live for today. Get excited over something, laugh, and enjoy the time you have left. I'll be glad to counsel you if you want it. It's a free service. I do it for others all the time.


----------



## Statistikhengst

westwall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am well into my last third of my life.  I enjoy myself and my family.  I drink good wine, I drink some damned good Scotch, I listen to music, I read, in other words I live my life to the fullest possible.  At the end of the day I have a few more aches than I used too, but so what?  We are on this planet for a vanishingly short period.  ENJOY IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be damned, you and I posted at almost the same second, but excluding the fucking part, our posts are almost identical....
> 
> wow.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one woman I wish to make love too, and we do it frequently!
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

I had to cut out the booze since I gotz GERD......


----------



## Statistikhengst

westwall said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am well into my last third of my life.  I enjoy myself and my family.  I drink good wine, I drink some damned good Scotch, I listen to music, I read, in other words I live my life to the fullest possible.  At the end of the day I have a few more aches than I used too, but so what?  We are on this planet for a vanishingly short period.  ENJOY IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be damned, you and I posted at almost the same second, but excluding the fucking part, our posts are almost identical....
> 
> wow.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Copy cat with a fast hard drive speed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was first by a minute!
Click to expand...



Neenerneenerneener!!!


----------



## Yarddog

jan said:


> So...it occurs to me that I'm probably in my last third of life and frankly, I'm not looking forward to it much.  I mean what is there to look forward to anyway?  Downsizing, streamlining, simplifying, planning for death, thinking about where you want to be buried...or maybe cremated, getting ill and possibly losing mobility, etc.  Basically, it sucks!
> 
> The childhood years...oh those were fun!  Growing, learning, goofing off, etc!  The world was our oyster...just waiting to reveal it's pearl to us!  Young adult...yeah, those were good too!  Healthy, young, vibrant, looking forward to placing a mark on the world, etc.  The kids came along, the house and furnishings, yeah it was all about growth!   Even the middle years still had something to reach for...financial stability, vacations, getting the kids through college, etc.  But now...with the final third...what is there that's tangible to reach for?
> 
> For years and years we boomers led the pack!  Where we went and what we did affected the entire economy!  It seems as if we're being phased out just as easily as the generations before us were.  Our multitudes have become meaningless in our direction, impact and social reformation.  It's all about the millenials now while the boomers are pushed aside in the workplace, sometimes being forced into an early retirement in lieu of a cheaper workforce chomping at the bit.
> 
> Anything boomer related these days speaks of downer stuff...aging, health issues, retirement (read "fixed income"), etc.  No growth, a lack of money and resources, downsizing and death.  Oh joy!!!  Don't ya just feel the energy rising when thinking about that last third of life?  NOT!!!




Yeah it doesnt make for a very good reality show, would they call it  .333?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Yarddog said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...it occurs to me that I'm probably in my last third of life and frankly, I'm not looking forward to it much.  I mean what is there to look forward to anyway?  Downsizing, streamlining, simplifying, planning for death, thinking about where you want to be buried...or maybe cremated, getting ill and possibly losing mobility, etc.  Basically, it sucks!
> 
> The childhood years...oh those were fun!  Growing, learning, goofing off, etc!  The world was our oyster...just waiting to reveal it's pearl to us!  Young adult...yeah, those were good too!  Healthy, young, vibrant, looking forward to placing a mark on the world, etc.  The kids came along, the house and furnishings, yeah it was all about growth!   Even the middle years still had something to reach for...financial stability, vacations, getting the kids through college, etc.  But now...with the final third...what is there that's tangible to reach for?
> 
> For years and years we boomers led the pack!  Where we went and what we did affected the entire economy!  It seems as if we're being phased out just as easily as the generations before us were.  Our multitudes have become meaningless in our direction, impact and social reformation.  It's all about the millenials now while the boomers are pushed aside in the workplace, sometimes being forced into an early retirement in lieu of a cheaper workforce chomping at the bit.
> 
> Anything boomer related these days speaks of downer stuff...aging, health issues, retirement (read "fixed income"), etc.  No growth, a lack of money and resources, downsizing and death.  Oh joy!!!  Don't ya just feel the energy rising when thinking about that last third of life?  NOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it doesnt make for a very good reality show, would they call it  .333?
Click to expand...



Nope.

".618 - you have now passed the golden mean!"


----------



## jan

Learn to appreciate life. Look forward to new experiences. Pass along the years of experience and knowledge to others. Enjoy the stress free life without worrying about taking care of kids. Enjoy your new found freedom. Meet people, make friends, get involved in activities or hobbies. Have friends over for a cook-out, have a community bake sale, go fishing, camping, travel, and see the world that you've never been able to experience. Be thankful each day that you wake up above ground. Put the past behind you and live for today. Get excited over something, laugh, and enjoy the time you have left. I'll be glad to counsel you if you want it. It's a free service. I do it for others all the time.

And while I appreciate that offer, it occurs to me how absolutely pathetic I probably sound!  Hmmmmm....one more thing.


----------



## Cassy Mo

"_We don't stop playing because we grow old; we grow old because we stop playing_." 

George Bernard Shaw


----------



## jan

Moonglow said:


> I had to cut out the booze since I gotz GERD......


See how this goes?  Ya cut all this stuff out and ya still die anyway.  So...ya want some fries with that casket?


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Sonny Clark

jan said:


> Learn to appreciate life. Look forward to new experiences. Pass along the years of experience and knowledge to others. Enjoy the stress free life without worrying about taking care of kids. Enjoy your new found freedom. Meet people, make friends, get involved in activities or hobbies. Have friends over for a cook-out, have a community bake sale, go fishing, camping, travel, and see the world that you've never been able to experience. Be thankful each day that you wake up above ground. Put the past behind you and live for today. Get excited over something, laugh, and enjoy the time you have left. I'll be glad to counsel you if you want it. It's a free service. I do it for others all the time.
> 
> And while I appreciate that offer, it occurs to me how absolutely pathetic I probably sound!  Hmmmmm....one more thing.


Non-sense. Believe me, I've heard it all, many times over. You would sound very normal and genuinely concerned, as everyone is. Feeling like there's nothing left to do is normal, and you're not the first to experience those feelings, and you certainly wont be the last. Once we reach a certain age, time plays tricks on our minds. All of us go through a period of doubt, uncertainty, confusion, and we question our real purpose. We feel no longer useful or wanted. We feel empty and without purpose. These are all normal feelings and emotions that come with age. It's akin to the teenage years when we really don't know what we want to do in life. As teens, we look for identity and a sense of belonging. We worry if we're going to measure up to our peers, and whether or not our parents will be proud of us.

Human emotions and feelings of uncertainty are common, and everyone has periods in their lives that brings them to the forefront. Believe it or not, you're normal and feel the same things that everyone else feels at one time or another. Talking about it and getting a different perspective often times reveals just how normal we are compared to everyone else. You'll be fine, I have no doubt. As the saying goes, "this too shall pass".


----------



## Ernie S.

I decided to start a business in my last third. It's more physically demanding than it would have been 25 years ago, but it keeps me active.

I decided years ago about my final arrangements.

Burn my body. I'll be done with it and for God's sake, don't put even my ashes in the ground. Cemeteries are a waste of space that could be used by the living.

When my son passed, I tried to start a movement to get people to buy picnic parcels instead of cemetery plots. The idea was to have a large park where we could get together to celebrate the lives of our loved ones without the need to act reverently or worry about walking across a grave.

I got some people interested, but this was before the internet and I couldn't reach enough people to make it work.


----------



## westwall

Statistikhengst said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am well into my last third of my life.  I enjoy myself and my family.  I drink good wine, I drink some damned good Scotch, I listen to music, I read, in other words I live my life to the fullest possible.  At the end of the day I have a few more aches than I used too, but so what?  We are on this planet for a vanishingly short period.  ENJOY IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be damned, you and I posted at almost the same second, but excluding the fucking part, our posts are almost identical....
> 
> wow.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Copy cat with a fast hard drive speed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was first by a minute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Neenerneenerneener!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ernie S.

eagle1462010 said:


>


----------



## westwall

Ernie S. said:


> I decided to start a business in my last third. It's more physically demanding than it would have been 25 years ago, but it keeps me active.
> 
> I decided years ago about my final arrangements.
> 
> Burn my body. I'll be done with it and for God's sake, don't put even my ashes in the ground. Cemeteries are a waste of space that could be used by the living.
> 
> When my son passed, I tried to start a movement to get people to buy picnic parcels instead of cemetery plots. The idea was to have a large park where we could get together to celebrate the lives of our loved ones without the need to act reverently or worry about walking across a grave.
> 
> I got some people interested, but this was before the internet and I couldn't reach enough people to make it work.








That sounds like a really great idea Ernie.


----------



## Statistikhengst

westwall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am well into my last third of my life.  I enjoy myself and my family.  I drink good wine, I drink some damned good Scotch, I listen to music, I read, in other words I live my life to the fullest possible.  At the end of the day I have a few more aches than I used too, but so what?  We are on this planet for a vanishingly short period.  ENJOY IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be damned, you and I posted at almost the same second, but excluding the fucking part, our posts are almost identical....
> 
> wow.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Copy cat with a fast hard drive speed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was first by a minute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Neenerneenerneener!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## boedicca

jan said:


> So...what's the point of the last third of life anyway?  Planning a good death?  To die well...what does that really even mean?



I think you need a hobby.


----------



## westwall

Statistikhengst said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be damned, you and I posted at almost the same second, but excluding the fucking part, our posts are almost identical....
> 
> wow.....
> 
> 
> 
> Copy cat with a fast hard drive speed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was first by a minute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Neenerneenerneener!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010

Ernie S. said:


> eagle1462010 said:
Click to expand...


----------



## jan

boedicca said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...what's the point of the last third of life anyway?  Planning a good death?  To die well...what does that really even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need a hobby.
Click to expand...

Patronize much? 

A hobby won't solve the mysteries of life...it may help me forget about them though.  However, I'd rather not...I'd rather feel whatever I'm feeling about whatever it is that's on my mind than to drown it in alcohol or drown the feelings out with busy work.

Getting to the other side of an issue means traveling through it and feeling all that needs to be felt along the way.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## boedicca

jan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...what's the point of the last third of life anyway?  Planning a good death?  To die well...what does that really even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need a hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patronize much?
> 
> A hobby won't solve the mysteries of life...it may help me forget about them though.  However, I'd rather not...I'd rather feel whatever I'm feeling about whatever it is that's on my mind than to drown it in alcohol or drown the feelings out with busy work.
> 
> Getting to the other side of an issue means traveling through it and feeling all that needs to be felt along the way.
Click to expand...


Oh, Puh-leeze.  So much existential angst.

A simple recipe for enjoying life at any stage: 

- A loving, nurturing relationships (family and friends)
- Intellectual stimulation
- Meaningful activity
- Connection with one's local community
- Exercise
- A Healthy diet
- Restful sleep
- A spiritual practice


----------



## jan

[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately, this image isn't coming through for me...I get a blank screen.  Thanks for posting to the thread anyway eagle.


----------



## jan

boedicca said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...what's the point of the last third of life anyway?  Planning a good death?  To die well...what does that really even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need a hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patronize much?
> 
> A hobby won't solve the mysteries of life...it may help me forget about them though.  However, I'd rather not...I'd rather feel whatever I'm feeling about whatever it is that's on my mind than to drown it in alcohol or drown the feelings out with busy work.
> 
> Getting to the other side of an issue means traveling through it and feeling all that needs to be felt along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Puh-leeze.  So much existential angst.
> 
> A simple recipe for enjoying life at any stage:
> 
> - A loving, nurturing relationships (family and friends)
> - Intellectual stimulation
> - Meaningful activity
> - Connection with one's local community
> - Exercise
> - A Healthy diet
> - Restful sleep
> - A spiritual practice
Click to expand...


We are in the philosophy forum.


----------



## eagle1462010

jan said:


>



Unfortunately, this image isn't coming through for me...I get a blank screen.  Thanks for posting to the thread anyway eagle.[/QUOTE]
I'm sorry for that.........It's working on mine.........

It says..................

Don't Worry about the things you can't control.
Whatever will be will be...............


----------



## boedicca

jan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...what's the point of the last third of life anyway?  Planning a good death?  To die well...what does that really even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need a hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patronize much?
> 
> A hobby won't solve the mysteries of life...it may help me forget about them though.  However, I'd rather not...I'd rather feel whatever I'm feeling about whatever it is that's on my mind than to drown it in alcohol or drown the feelings out with busy work.
> 
> Getting to the other side of an issue means traveling through it and feeling all that needs to be felt along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Puh-leeze.  So much existential angst.
> 
> A simple recipe for enjoying life at any stage:
> 
> - A loving, nurturing relationships (family and friends)
> - Intellectual stimulation
> - Meaningful activity
> - Connection with one's local community
> - Exercise
> - A Healthy diet
> - Restful sleep
> - A spiritual practice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are in the philosophy forum.
Click to expand...



Philosophy should inform one's way of life so that one enjoys it.  

You can spend your time "riding the decline" and feeling sorry for yourself; or you can decide to enjoy the time you have and quit obsessing.  It's up to you.  

I've described what my approach is going to be.


----------



## jan

boedicca said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...what's the point of the last third of life anyway?  Planning a good death?  To die well...what does that really even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need a hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patronize much?
> 
> A hobby won't solve the mysteries of life...it may help me forget about them though.  However, I'd rather not...I'd rather feel whatever I'm feeling about whatever it is that's on my mind than to drown it in alcohol or drown the feelings out with busy work.
> 
> Getting to the other side of an issue means traveling through it and feeling all that needs to be felt along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Puh-leeze.  So much existential angst.
> 
> A simple recipe for enjoying life at any stage:
> 
> - A loving, nurturing relationships (family and friends)
> - Intellectual stimulation
> - Meaningful activity
> - Connection with one's local community
> - Exercise
> - A Healthy diet
> - Restful sleep
> - A spiritual practice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are in the philosophy forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Philosophy should inform one's way of life so that one enjoys it.
> 
> You can spend your time "riding the decline" and feeling sorry for yourself; or you can decide to enjoy the time you have and quit obsessing.  It's up to you.
> 
> I've described what my approach is going to be.
Click to expand...


Interesting choice of words I think...there is a decline going on.  We spend our lives accumulating and towards the end (or in that last third) we give it all away and downsize.  What was it all for?  Why the incline only to lead to a decline?  Why can't we just ride the incline until the moment of death and then look forward to the fast drop like that of a rollercoaster?  I mean, what a rush, right?

Why do we still have the same societal standards and norms that were in place 100 years ago?  Why must there be a decline at all?


----------



## HenryBHough

As one well into the final quarter.....

The first half of that FQ is for play.  For travel.  For doing the stuff you wanted to but felt you couldn't afford.  

The last half of the FQ is for putting things in order.  Or for making sure those who deserved to be screwed over actually *do* get screwed over.  Sometimes that's difficult.  

The hardest part is working out how to die the very day your lawyer tells you bankruptcy is all that's left.

Without forcing the issue.

Trips this year will include:

Peru
New England
England
Israel/Jordan
Possibly Rome or Istanbul

Want any pictures from those places?  I do take requests and never charge for them.


----------



## boedicca

jan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need a hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> Patronize much?
> 
> A hobby won't solve the mysteries of life...it may help me forget about them though.  However, I'd rather not...I'd rather feel whatever I'm feeling about whatever it is that's on my mind than to drown it in alcohol or drown the feelings out with busy work.
> 
> Getting to the other side of an issue means traveling through it and feeling all that needs to be felt along the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Puh-leeze.  So much existential angst.
> 
> A simple recipe for enjoying life at any stage:
> 
> - A loving, nurturing relationships (family and friends)
> - Intellectual stimulation
> - Meaningful activity
> - Connection with one's local community
> - Exercise
> - A Healthy diet
> - Restful sleep
> - A spiritual practice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are in the philosophy forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Philosophy should inform one's way of life so that one enjoys it.
> 
> You can spend your time "riding the decline" and feeling sorry for yourself; or you can decide to enjoy the time you have and quit obsessing.  It's up to you.
> 
> I've described what my approach is going to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting choice of words I think...there is a decline going on.  We spend our lives accumulating and towards the end (or in that last third) we give it all away and downsize.  What was it all for?  Why the incline only to lead to a decline?  Why can't we just ride the incline until the moment of death and then look forward to the fast drop like that of a rollercoaster?  I mean, what a rush, right?
> 
> Why do we still have the same societal standards and norms that were in place 100 years ago?  Why must there be a decline at all?
Click to expand...



Dude, you're the one lamenting that the final third of life being a "downer" - your words, not mine:

"*Anything boomer related these days speaks of downer stuff.*..aging, health issues, retirement (read "fixed income"), etc. No growth, a lack of money and resources, downsizing and death. Oh joy!!! Don't ya just feel the energy rising when thinking about that last third of life? NOT!!!"


----------



## Zoom-boing

jan said:


> Interesting choice of words I think...there is a decline going on.  We spend our lives accumulating and towards the end (or in that last third) we give it all away and downsize.  What was it all for?  Why the incline only to lead to a decline?  Why can't we just ride the incline until the moment of death and then look forward to the fast drop like that of a rollercoaster?  I mean, what a rush, right?
> 
> Why do we still have the same societal standards and norms that were in place 100 years ago?  Why must there be a decline at all?



Your final descent can be a rush!

Suicide by Roller Coaster Discovery News


----------



## jan

HenryBHough said:


> As one well into the final quarter.....
> 
> The first half of that FQ is for play.  For travel.  For doing the stuff you wanted to but felt you couldn't afford.
> 
> The last half of the FQ is for putting things in order.  Or for making sure those who deserved to be screwed over actually *do* get screwed over.  Sometimes that's difficult.
> 
> The hardest part is working out how to die the very day your lawyer tells you bankruptcy is all that's left.
> 
> Without forcing the issue.
> 
> Trips this year will include:
> 
> Peru
> New England
> England
> Israel/Jordan
> Possibly Rome or Istanbul
> 
> Want any pictures from those places?  I do take requests and never charge for them.



I'd love to see the pictures of your travels!  But you're right though...bankruptcy is the end game and we'll all wind up living with our children while they change our diapers!  I mean...talk about a decline!!!!!  Dignity and all in the end...GONE! 

With a lot of Boomers being forced into retirement by corporations before their own choosing it seems to me that we are dancing to society's music and I ain't likin' the beat much!  Make no mistake, age discrimination is alive and well in the workplace nowadays!  The corporations can get the millenials much cheaper than paying for all the experience of a seasoned worker such as a boomer.  So...we march to the dated beat of a society that is antiquated.


----------



## Moonglow

jan said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> As one well into the final quarter.....
> 
> The first half of that FQ is for play.  For travel.  For doing the stuff you wanted to but felt you couldn't afford.
> 
> The last half of the FQ is for putting things in order.  Or for making sure those who deserved to be screwed over actually *do* get screwed over.  Sometimes that's difficult.
> 
> The hardest part is working out how to die the very day your lawyer tells you bankruptcy is all that's left.
> 
> Without forcing the issue.
> 
> Trips this year will include:
> 
> Peru
> New England
> England
> Israel/Jordan
> Possibly Rome or Istanbul
> 
> Want any pictures from those places?  I do take requests and never charge for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see the pictures of your travels!  But you're right though...bankruptcy is the end game and we'll all wind up living with our children while they change our diapers!  I mean...talk about a decline!!!!!  Dignity and all in the end...GONE!
> 
> With a lot of Boomers being forced into retirement by corporations before their own choosing it seems to me that we are dancing to society's music and I ain't likin' the beat much!  Make no mistake, age discrimination is alive and well in the workplace nowadays!  The corporations can get the millenials much cheaper than paying for all the experience of a seasoned worker such as a boomer.  So...we march to the dated beat of a society that is antiquated.
Click to expand...

Eh, just start a business and flip da bird to the corporate tools...


----------



## guno

The upside you can says stuff that you wouldn't when you were younger


----------



## guno

jan said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> As one well into the final quarter.....
> 
> The first half of that FQ is for play.  For travel.  For doing the stuff you wanted to but felt you couldn't afford.
> 
> The last half of the FQ is for putting things in order.  Or for making sure those who deserved to be screwed over actually *do* get screwed over.  Sometimes that's difficult.
> 
> The hardest part is working out how to die the very day your lawyer tells you bankruptcy is all that's left.
> 
> Without forcing the issue.
> 
> Trips this year will include:
> 
> Peru
> New England
> England
> Israel/Jordan
> Possibly Rome or Istanbul
> 
> Want any pictures from those places?  I do take requests and never charge for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see the pictures of your travels!  But you're right though...bankruptcy is the end game and we'll all wind up living with our children while they change our diapers!  I mean...talk about a decline!!!!!  Dignity and all in the end...GONE!
> 
> With a lot of Boomers being forced into retirement by corporations before their own choosing it seems to me that we are dancing to society's music and I ain't likin' the beat much!  Make no mistake, age discrimination is alive and well in the workplace nowadays!  The corporations can get the millenials much cheaper than paying for all the experience of a seasoned worker such as a boomer.  So...we march to the dated beat of a society that is antiquated.
Click to expand...



I now do contract work, work when I want and the great thing they don't care how old you are they need  a specific job done and if you have the skills you work .Me, I work maybe 3- 5 months a year as a contract Engineer


----------



## HenryBHough

The the final quarter people "make allowance for your age".  You can count each day a success if you make one person happy.  Or, you can count any day as a failure if you fail to piss someone off.  Either way.  Some days, both.


----------



## jan

Zoom-boing said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting choice of words I think...there is a decline going on.  We spend our lives accumulating and towards the end (or in that last third) we give it all away and downsize.  What was it all for?  Why the incline only to lead to a decline?  Why can't we just ride the incline until the moment of death and then look forward to the fast drop like that of a rollercoaster?  I mean, what a rush, right?
> 
> Why do we still have the same societal standards and norms that were in place 100 years ago?  Why must there be a decline at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your final descent can be a rush!
> 
> Suicide by Roller Coaster Discovery News
Click to expand...


Now that's a trip!  Serious food for thought, that one!  Dude needs to get it up and running!


----------



## HenryBHough

guno said:


> I now do contract work, work when I want and the great thing they don't care how old you are they need  a specific job done and if you have the skills you work .Me, I work maybe 3- 5 months a year as a contract Engineer



That part WAS great.  Set any price and let them decide how badly they want the job done.  Sometimes amazing. 

Then be real selective and only do pro-bono stuff (mine was broadcast engineering) for good causes and good people.  After almost 20 years of that it's tapering off though one of the first transmitters I installed on that basis is almost ready to be replaced!


----------



## Moonglow

HenryBHough said:


> The the final quarter people "make allowance for your age".  You can count each day a success if you make one person happy.  Or, you can count any day as a failure if you fail to piss someone off.  Either way.  Some days, both.


We can see your swings,,,had your case of manopause yet???


----------



## Moonglow

HenryBHough said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now do contract work, work when I want and the great thing they don't care how old you are they need  a specific job done and if you have the skills you work .Me, I work maybe 3- 5 months a year as a contract Engineer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That part WAS great.  Set any price and let them decide how badly they want the job done.  Sometimes amazing.
> 
> Then do be real selective and only do pro-bono stuff (mine was broadcast engineering) for good causes and good people.  After almost 20 years of that it's tapering off though one of the first transmitters I installed on that basis is almost ready to be replaced!
Click to expand...

TV or radio?


----------



## HenryBHough

Moonglow said:


> We can see your swings,,,had your case of manopause yet???



See, in your childish way, you're happy!

Now I gotta find somebody to piss off.

Shouldn't be hard....Jammie-Jake is lurking around here someplace.


----------



## Moonglow

HenryBHough said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can see your swings,,,had your case of manopause yet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, in your childish way, you're happy!
> 
> Now I gotta find somebody to piss off.
> 
> Shouldn't be hard....Jammie-Jake is lurking around here someplace.
Click to expand...

BullKlutz is easy meat...


----------



## Moonglow

HenryBHough said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can see your swings,,,had your case of manopause yet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, in your childish way, you're happy!
> 
> Now I gotta find somebody to piss off.
> 
> Shouldn't be hard....Jammie-Jake is lurking around here someplace.
Click to expand...

All I know is one day I no longer had an instant hard on when a chick walked by...


----------



## jan

[/QUOTE]
I now do contract work, work when I want and the great thing they don't care how old you are they need  a specific job done and if you have the skills you work .Me, I work maybe 3- 5 months a year as a contract Engineer[/QUOTE]

I think that's the direction my husbands going to take as well.  The real drag is that he's only 57!  I mean...he can go with early retirement at reduced benefit and so forth, but the bottom line is that he's only 57!  To me that seems way too early for a company to start pushing someone out, but it's been happening for about 2 years now...the company just wants cheaper help...that's the bottom line.

It just seems strange that at this company the official retirement age is 62...and at our age a full retirement from social security doesn't happen until we're 66 1/2.  So...there are a lot of mixed signals in todays society about at what age one should be expected to retire.  However, I've never heard of 57 being a normal age for a company to start turning the screws.  Although this particular one did go bankrupt in the past and is looking for anyway to save a penny.

Ok...I know...TMI!  Sorry!


----------



## guno

I now do contract work, work when I want and the great thing they don't care how old you are they need  a specific job done and if you have the skills you work .Me, I work maybe 3- 5 months a year as a contract Engineer[/QUOTE]

I think that's the direction my husbands going to take as well.  The real drag is that he's only 57!  I mean...he can go with early retirement at reduced benefit and so forth, but the bottom line is that he's only 57!  To me that seems way too early for a company to start pushing someone out, but it's been happening for about 2 years now...the company just wants cheaper help...that's the bottom line.

It just seems strange that at this company the official retirement age is 62...and at our age a full retirement from social security doesn't happen until we're 66 1/2.  So...there are a lot of mixed signals in todays society about at what age one should be expected to retire.  However, I've never heard of 57 being a normal age for a company to start turning the screws.  Although this particular one did go bankrupt in the past and is looking for anyway to save a penny.

Ok...I know...TMI!  Sorry![/QUOTE]


Many company's start turning the screws at 50, a lot of older people contract, the days of 30 years and out is over in this country, They can also pay the younger cheaper and feed em more bull shit and control them


----------



## jan

HenryBHough said:


> The the final quarter people "make allowance for your age".  You can count each day a success if you make one person happy.  Or, you can count any day as a failure if you fail to piss someone off.  Either way.  Some days, both.



Well yeah...I'm personally looking forward to that senior discount at some point!  But it somehow seems a bit soon for that...but then again...


----------



## Moonglow

guno said:


> I now do contract work, work when I want and the great thing they don't care how old you are they need  a specific job done and if you have the skills you work .Me, I work maybe 3- 5 months a year as a contract Engineer



I think that's the direction my husbands going to take as well.  The real drag is that he's only 57!  I mean...he can go with early retirement at reduced benefit and so forth, but the bottom line is that he's only 57!  To me that seems way too early for a company to start pushing someone out, but it's been happening for about 2 years now...the company just wants cheaper help...that's the bottom line.

It just seems strange that at this company the official retirement age is 62...and at our age a full retirement from social security doesn't happen until we're 66 1/2.  So...there are a lot of mixed signals in todays society about at what age one should be expected to retire.  However, I've never heard of 57 being a normal age for a company to start turning the screws.  Although this particular one did go bankrupt in the past and is looking for anyway to save a penny.

Ok...I know...TMI!  Sorry![/QUOTE]


Many company's start turning the screws at 50, a lot of older people contract, the days of 30 years and out is over in this country, They can also pay the younger cheaper and feed em more bull shit and control them[/QUOTE]
Yeah, I gave up trying to return to corporate rat race after stopping my company due to health, so another business start up  for me...or I could do general contracting, but, I am so burned out doing contractor work for the past 25 years..


----------



## Moonglow

I screwed that one up


----------



## HenryBHough

Dealing with a couple of the above in one go.....

Radio or TV?

First radio then TV then TV (studio) equipment.  The latter provided the most fertile ground for contract work.  Very lucrative contract work but the best part of that was the provision in all my contracts that there would be no bullshit meetings required.  Just do the job.  The pro-bono suff, only radio....both studio and transmitter and only analog.  Too late in life to clutter up the mind with anything more digital than a CD player.

Age:  

I jumped out at first opportunity at age 55!  Company was offering early-out and a sweet package.  The spreadsheet I'd maintained for 5 years said there was no point in staying.  The contract work started the very next day and I tapered it down for several years before shifting exclusively to pro-bono stuff which provided a place to live for the duration and lots of free time for playing as I never had.  Outdoor stuff!

That said, 57 is not too young to abandon traditional work if finances allow and/or there is contract work on the horizon to bridge until pension benefits, especially Medicare, kick in.  Health insurance premiums can destroy what looked like a comfortable retirement.  Of course working around that is no longer as simple as it once was.


----------



## jan

[/QUOTE]
Many company's start turning the screws at 50, a lot of older people contract, the days of 30 years and out is over in this country, They can also pay the younger cheaper and feed em more bull shit and control them[/QUOTE]

With people living longer nowadays that just seems way too early to turn the screws.  We live longer, we're in better health, but we're pushed out to pasture at an earlier age!  I don't know, but something seems very wrong with this societal model.


----------



## jan

Moonglow said:


> I screwed that one up


Made perfect sense to me!  lololol!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo

jan said:


> I think that's the direction my husbands going to take as well. The real drag is that he's only 57! I mean...he can go with early retirement at reduced benefit and so forth, but the bottom line is that he's only 57!



I don't want to sound too Pollyanna here, but this closing of one door could possibly be opening another, even better one. More time to be together, etc.


----------



## jan

I jumped out at first opportunity at age 55! Company was offering early-out and a sweet package. The spreadsheet I'd maintained for 5 years said there was no point in staying. The contract work started the very next day and I tapered it down for several years before shifting exclusively to pro-bono stuff which provided a place to live for the duration and lots of free time for playing as I never had. Outdoor stuff!

That said, 57 is not too young to abandon traditional work if finances allow and/or there is contract work on the horizon to bridge until pension benefits, especially Medicare, kick in.  Health insurance premiums can destroy what looked like a comfortable retirement. Of course working around that is no longer as simple as it once was.
For sure about the health care premiums!  As far as finances...we'd planned to pay off the house first...but no...that doesn't seem possible now.  But...the workplace has become horrible for my husband!  He can't wait to get out of that toxic environment.  Such a sad ending at what was once a good company to work for!


----------



## Gracie

jan said:


> So...it occurs to me that I'm probably in my last third of life and frankly, I'm not looking forward to it much.  I mean what is there to look forward to anyway?  Downsizing, streamlining, simplifying, planning for death, thinking about where you want to be buried...or maybe cremated, getting ill and possibly losing mobility, etc.  Basically, it sucks!
> 
> The childhood years...oh those were fun!  Growing, learning, goofing off, etc!  The world was our oyster...just waiting to reveal it's pearl to us!  Young adult...yeah, those were good too!  Healthy, young, vibrant, looking forward to placing a mark on the world, etc.  The kids came along, the house and furnishings, yeah it was all about growth!   Even the middle years still had something to reach for...financial stability, vacations, getting the kids through college, etc.  But now...with the final third...what is there that's tangible to reach for?
> 
> For years and years we boomers led the pack!  Where we went and what we did affected the entire economy!  It seems as if we're being phased out just as easily as the generations before us were.  Our multitudes have become meaningless in our direction, impact and social reformation.  It's all about the millenials now while the boomers are pushed aside in the workplace, sometimes being forced into an early retirement in lieu of a cheaper workforce chomping at the bit.
> 
> Anything boomer related these days speaks of downer stuff...aging, health issues, retirement (read "fixed income"), etc.  No growth, a lack of money and resources, downsizing and death.  Oh joy!!!  Don't ya just feel the energy rising when thinking about that last third of life?  NOT!!!


Two words: That's life.

I AM on my last third. And yeah..it sucks big hairy ones. But I wouldn't want to live forever either.


----------



## jan

Cassy Mo said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the direction my husbands going to take as well. The real drag is that he's only 57! I mean...he can go with early retirement at reduced benefit and so forth, but the bottom line is that he's only 57!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to sound too Pollyanna here, but this closing of one door could possibly be opening another, even better one. More time to be together, etc.
Click to expand...


No...that doesn't sound Pollyanna at all!  And you're right...one door closing could mean another is opening and the time together is something we haven't had a whole lot of lately, so that will be a plus.  I do try to cling to the positive here...but sometimes it's really difficult.

I don't know...I just feel really old all of a sudden!


----------



## Cassy Mo

jan said:


> I don't know...I just feel really old all of a sudden!



My late husband got early retirement when he was around 50, and believe me, I felt the same and I was only 47. Now I'm 65, and oh, to be that young again!


----------



## jan

Gracie said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...it occurs to me that I'm probably in my last third of life and frankly, I'm not looking forward to it much.  I mean what is there to look forward to anyway?  Downsizing, streamlining, simplifying, planning for death, thinking about where you want to be buried...or maybe cremated, getting ill and possibly losing mobility, etc.  Basically, it sucks!
> 
> The childhood years...oh those were fun!  Growing, learning, goofing off, etc!  The world was our oyster...just waiting to reveal it's pearl to us!  Young adult...yeah, those were good too!  Healthy, young, vibrant, looking forward to placing a mark on the world, etc.  The kids came along, the house and furnishings, yeah it was all about growth!   Even the middle years still had something to reach for...financial stability, vacations, getting the kids through college, etc.  But now...with the final third...what is there that's tangible to reach for?
> 
> For years and years we boomers led the pack!  Where we went and what we did affected the entire economy!  It seems as if we're being phased out just as easily as the generations before us were.  Our multitudes have become meaningless in our direction, impact and social reformation.  It's all about the millenials now while the boomers are pushed aside in the workplace, sometimes being forced into an early retirement in lieu of a cheaper workforce chomping at the bit.
> 
> Anything boomer related these days speaks of downer stuff...aging, health issues, retirement (read "fixed income"), etc.  No growth, a lack of money and resources, downsizing and death.  Oh joy!!!  Don't ya just feel the energy rising when thinking about that last third of life?  NOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Two words: That's life.
> 
> I AM on my last third. And yeah..it sucks big hairy ones. But I wouldn't want to live forever either.
Click to expand...


I'm not talking about wanting to live forever...but to be viable while alive!  The health is good...there is no reason for my husband to be forced to leave the workplace...he's very good at what he does.  However, in his last couple evaluations he was told that he makes too much money and that the employer would rather have "energetic enthusiasm" rather than "experience" any day.   Now to me that's "code" for "you're too old, get out".


----------



## jan

Cassy Mo said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...I just feel really old all of a sudden!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My late husband got early retirement when he was around 50, and believe me, I felt the same and I was only 47. Now I'm 65, and oh, to be that young again!
Click to expand...


If you don't mind me asking...did another door open for him after his retirement?


----------



## Cassy Mo

jan said:


> If you don't mind me asking...did another door open for him after his retirement?



In a way. He kept his early in marriage promise to move from the California desert, to a place of my choice with 4 seasons. Then we bought an old Victorian house that needed fixing up. He fell in love with the people here, and was all agog at the different seasons. He was a much more social man after moving, and I think it was just wonderful for him. 

Then he got ALS, and died six years ago. So yes, it was a door that did open for us, but just not in the regular sense. 

Not meant to be a downer in any way, although it's probably reading that way. Sorry.


----------



## jan

Cassy Mo said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking...did another door open for him after his retirement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a way. He kept his early in marriage promise to move from the California desert, to a place of my choice with 4 seasons. Then we bought an old Victorian house that needed fixing up. He fell in love with the people here, and was all agog at the different seasons. He was a much more social man after moving, and I think it was just wonderful for him.
> 
> Then he got ALS, and died six years ago. So yes, it was a door that did open for us, but just not in the regular sense.
> 
> Not meant to be a downer in any way, although it's probably reading that way. Sorry.
Click to expand...


Thank you for sharing that very personal story.  I glad you all had that quality time together before he passed.  God bless!


----------



## jan

Ecclesiastes 1 New International Version (NIV)
*Everything Is Meaningless*

1 The words of the Teacher,a]'>[a]A)' data-cr="#cen-NIV-17317A"> son of David, king in Jerusalem:B)' data-cr="#cen-NIV-17317B">

2 “Meaningless! Meaningless!”
says the Teacher.
“Utterly meaningless!
Everything is meaningless.”C)' data-cr="#cen-NIV-17318C">

3 What do people gain from all their labors
at which they toil under the sun?D)' data-cr="#cen-NIV-17319D">
4 Generations come and generations go,
but the earth remains forever.E)' data-cr="#cen-NIV-17320E">
5 The sun rises and the sun sets,
and hurries back to where it rises.F)' data-cr="#cen-NIV-17321F">
6 The wind blows to the south
and turns to the north;
round and round it goes,
ever returning on its course.
7 All streams flow into the sea,
yet the sea is never full.
To the place the streams come from,
there they return again.G)' data-cr="#cen-NIV-17323G">
8 All things are wearisome,
more than one can say.
The eye never has enough of seeing,H)' data-cr="#cen-NIV-17324H">
nor the ear its fill of hearing.
9 What has been will be again,
what has been done will be done again;I)' data-cr="#cen-NIV-17325I">
there is nothing new under the sun.
10 Is there anything of which one can say,
“Look! This is something new”?
It was here already, long ago;
it was here before our time.
11 No one remembers the former generations,J)' data-cr="#cen-NIV-17327J">
and even those yet to come
will not be remembered
by those who follow them.K)' data-cr="#cen-NIV-17327K">


----------



## HenryBHough

Retiring or not, always ask about senior discounts.

I made the mistake of not asking, just assuming it started at 65.  Supermarkets where I then lived had one senior discount day each week.  On 65th birthday I proudly asked for my senior discount, mentioning the birthday.

The clerk laughed like hell.  Told me I had passed up TEN YEARS of 10% off.

Also I had missed out on Free-for-life hunting/fishing/trapping license amd paid for years I didn't have to.  

But the best ones didn't start until 65:

Free-for-life registration for one vehicle.

$150,000 exemption against property tax on prime residence.

Only weak one is, where I live now, 10% off for seniors on groceries is only one day each month and only on "house brands".  Still, not only does it help when the shopping is pre-planned but also makes it possible to buy *a full cart* of good stuff for donation to the food bank for just $50!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Statistikhengst said:


> Spend the last 1/3 of your life
> 
> 1.) drinking very good red wine
> 2.) hearing fantastic music
> 3.) fucking many women
> 4.) stroking your dog behind the ears and playing catch with him.
> 5.) enjoying your grandkids




All of the above and travel. 

I'm 68, have never been happier, I'm healthy, having the best sex I've ever had (and a lot more often!) and not ready to say bye and fold it up yet. 

I posted about a documentary about Gahan Wilson that has been playing on Free Speech TV.  He's 80-ish and talked about knowing it wouldn't be long before he was no longer here and that he didn't feel any anguish or fear about it. 

My oldest and dearest friend was also my mentor in working with wildlife. He died a couple of years ago at the age of 86. We talked a lot about getting older and I found he had the best attitude I had ever seen. If I can do it as well as he did, I'll be at peace when its my turn. 

No matter what your age, life is what you choose to make it.


----------



## jan

My oldest and dearest friend was also my mentor in working with wildlife. He died a couple of years ago at the age of 86. *We talked a lot about getting older and I found he had the best attitude I had ever seen*. If I can do it as well as he did, I'll be at peace when its my turn.

That's what I would call "dying well".

I'd love to get some other opinions about what it means to "die well".


----------



## jan

*Do Not Go Gentle Into That Good Night *
 
Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
Because their words had forked no lightning they
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright
Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,
And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight
Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

And you, my father, there on that sad height,
Curse, bless, me now with your fierce tears, I pray.
Do not go gentle into that good night.
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.                         

Dylan Thomas


----------



## Gracie

No everything is all rosey but maybe that is what you need to hear so I'll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Statistikhengst

jan said:


> *Do Not Go Gentle Into That Good Night *
> 
> Do not go gentle into that good night,
> Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.
> 
> Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
> Because their words had forked no lightning they
> Do not go gentle into that good night.
> 
> Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright
> Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.
> 
> Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,
> And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,
> Do not go gentle into that good night.
> 
> Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight
> Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay,
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.
> 
> And you, my father, there on that sad height,
> Curse, bless, me now with your fierce tears, I pray.
> Do not go gentle into that good night.
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.
> 
> Dylan Thomas




Outstanding setting of this for solo tenor, Trombone Quartet and String Quartet by none other than:

Igor Stravinsky





(This is cool, you can see the notes go by.....)


----------



## Statistikhengst




----------



## Statistikhengst




----------



## Statistikhengst

This is awesome, particularly the B theme:


----------



## Roadrunner

jan said:


> So...it occurs to me that I'm probably in my last third of life and frankly, I'm not looking forward to it much.  I mean what is there to look forward to anyway?  Downsizing, streamlining, simplifying, planning for death, thinking about where you want to be buried...or maybe cremated, getting ill and possibly losing mobility, etc.  Basically, it sucks!
> 
> The childhood years...oh those were fun!  Growing, learning, goofing off, etc!  The world was our oyster...just waiting to reveal it's pearl to us!  Young adult...yeah, those were good too!  Healthy, young, vibrant, looking forward to placing a mark on the world, etc.  The kids came along, the house and furnishings, yeah it was all about growth!   Even the middle years still had something to reach for...financial stability, vacations, getting the kids through college, etc.  But now...with the final third...what is there that's tangible to reach for?
> 
> For years and years we boomers led the pack!  Where we went and what we did affected the entire economy!  It seems as if we're being phased out just as easily as the generations before us were.  Our multitudes have become meaningless in our direction, impact and social reformation.  It's all about the millenials now while the boomers are pushed aside in the workplace, sometimes being forced into an early retirement in lieu of a cheaper workforce chomping at the bit.
> 
> Anything boomer related these days speaks of downer stuff...aging, health issues, retirement (read "fixed income"), etc.  No growth, a lack of money and resources, downsizing and death.  Oh joy!!!  Don't ya just feel the energy rising when thinking about that last third of life?  NOT!!!


Hell, I am late in the 4th quarter, have a slim lead, and  am just playing for fun.

Best time of my life, no real responsibilities, no bills, few hassles, life is great.

I could go on like this forever, but, WTF, everybody has to go sometimes.

I already survived all the best people I ever knew.

Sounds like you better get an attitude adjustment or you are in for some shitty years.


----------



## jan

Statistikhengst said:


>



Really good, thought provoking movie!  I enjoyed it immensely!


----------



## jan

Roadrunner said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...it occurs to me that I'm probably in my last third of life and frankly, I'm not looking forward to it much.  I mean what is there to look forward to anyway?  Downsizing, streamlining, simplifying, planning for death, thinking about where you want to be buried...or maybe cremated, getting ill and possibly losing mobility, etc.  Basically, it sucks!
> 
> The childhood years...oh those were fun!  Growing, learning, goofing off, etc!  The world was our oyster...just waiting to reveal it's pearl to us!  Young adult...yeah, those were good too!  Healthy, young, vibrant, looking forward to placing a mark on the world, etc.  The kids came along, the house and furnishings, yeah it was all about growth!   Even the middle years still had something to reach for...financial stability, vacations, getting the kids through college, etc.  But now...with the final third...what is there that's tangible to reach for?
> 
> For years and years we boomers led the pack!  Where we went and what we did affected the entire economy!  It seems as if we're being phased out just as easily as the generations before us were.  Our multitudes have become meaningless in our direction, impact and social reformation.  It's all about the millenials now while the boomers are pushed aside in the workplace, sometimes being forced into an early retirement in lieu of a cheaper workforce chomping at the bit.
> 
> Anything boomer related these days speaks of downer stuff...aging, health issues, retirement (read "fixed income"), etc.  No growth, a lack of money and resources, downsizing and death.  Oh joy!!!  Don't ya just feel the energy rising when thinking about that last third of life?  NOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I am late in the 4th quarter, have a slim lead, and  am just playing for fun.
> 
> Best time of my life, no real responsibilities, no bills, few hassles, life is great.
> 
> I could go on like this forever, but, WTF, everybody has to go sometimes.
> 
> I already survived all the best people I ever knew.
> 
> Sounds like you better get an attitude adjustment or you are in for some shitty years.
Click to expand...


So...you recommend conformity?  So unlike the Boomers of yesteryear where it was in vogue to buck conformity and change the world instead!


----------



## Statistikhengst

Roadrunner said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...it occurs to me that I'm probably in my last third of life and frankly, I'm not looking forward to it much.  I mean what is there to look forward to anyway?  Downsizing, streamlining, simplifying, planning for death, thinking about where you want to be buried...or maybe cremated, getting ill and possibly losing mobility, etc.  Basically, it sucks!
> 
> The childhood years...oh those were fun!  Growing, learning, goofing off, etc!  The world was our oyster...just waiting to reveal it's pearl to us!  Young adult...yeah, those were good too!  Healthy, young, vibrant, looking forward to placing a mark on the world, etc.  The kids came along, the house and furnishings, yeah it was all about growth!   Even the middle years still had something to reach for...financial stability, vacations, getting the kids through college, etc.  But now...with the final third...what is there that's tangible to reach for?
> 
> For years and years we boomers led the pack!  Where we went and what we did affected the entire economy!  It seems as if we're being phased out just as easily as the generations before us were.  Our multitudes have become meaningless in our direction, impact and social reformation.  It's all about the millenials now while the boomers are pushed aside in the workplace, sometimes being forced into an early retirement in lieu of a cheaper workforce chomping at the bit.
> 
> Anything boomer related these days speaks of downer stuff...aging, health issues, retirement (read "fixed income"), etc.  No growth, a lack of money and resources, downsizing and death.  Oh joy!!!  Don't ya just feel the energy rising when thinking about that last third of life?  NOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I am late in the 4th quarter, have a slim lead, and  am just playing for fun.
> 
> Best time of my life, no real responsibilities, no bills, few hassles, life is great.
> 
> I could go on like this forever, but, WTF, everybody has to go sometimes.
> 
> I already survived all the best people I ever knew.
> 
> Sounds like you better get an attitude adjustment or you are in for some shitty years.
Click to expand...

Well said.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I plan on living to at least 93, so I am still in the middle third of my life, thank you very much.  

In November, when I do enter the last third of my life, I plan on continuing to run my business.  I imagine I will still be doing so in some capacity for at least a decade or two more.  The thought of retirement does not settle with me at all well.


----------



## Abishai100

*Mad Martian Pain: Mind-Space*

Imagine that a Martian lands on Earth and makes contact with human civilization and tells our leaders that he/she/it is actually 2000 years old.  His lifespan is actually 3000, so technically, he is in his _last third of life_.  How would we humans approach our last third in our hypothetical imaginary conversation with this alien, given that the average human lifespan is 75-85 years?

It's ALL relatives.





Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## neither

jan said:


> So...it occurs to me that I'm probably in my last third of life and frankly, I'm not looking forward to it much.  I mean what is there to look forward to anyway?  Downsizing, streamlining, simplifying, planning for death, thinking about where you want to be buried...or maybe cremated, getting ill and possibly losing mobility, etc.  Basically, it sucks!
> 
> The childhood years...oh those were fun!  Growing, learning, goofing off, etc!  The world was our oyster...just waiting to reveal it's pearl to us!  Young adult...yeah, those were good too!  Healthy, young, vibrant, looking forward to placing a mark on the world, etc.  The kids came along, the house and furnishings, yeah it was all about growth!   Even the middle years still had something to reach for...financial stability, vacations, getting the kids through college, etc.  But now...with the final third...what is there that's tangible to reach for?
> 
> For years and years we boomers led the pack!  Where we went and what we did affected the entire economy!  It seems as if we're being phased out just as easily as the generations before us were.  Our multitudes have become meaningless in our direction, impact and social reformation.  It's all about the millenials now while the boomers are pushed aside in the workplace, sometimes being forced into an early retirement in lieu of a cheaper workforce chomping at the bit.
> 
> Anything boomer related these days speaks of downer stuff...aging, health issues, retirement (read "fixed income"), etc.  No growth, a lack of money and resources, downsizing and death.  Oh joy!!!  Don't ya just feel the energy rising when thinking about that last third of life?  NOT!!!



You made some good points.  Old age aint for sissies.  It might be like Legs Diamond used to say, "Live fast, die young, and leave a good looking corpse."


----------



## Roadrunner

jan said:


> So...it occurs to me that I'm probably in my last third of life and frankly, I'm not looking forward to it much.  I mean what is there to look forward to anyway?  Downsizing, streamlining, simplifying, planning for death, thinking about where you want to be buried...or maybe cremated, getting ill and possibly losing mobility, etc.  Basically, it sucks!
> 
> The childhood years...oh those were fun!  Growing, learning, goofing off, etc!  The world was our oyster...just waiting to reveal it's pearl to us!  Young adult...yeah, those were good too!  Healthy, young, vibrant, looking forward to placing a mark on the world, etc.  The kids came along, the house and furnishings, yeah it was all about growth!   Even the middle years still had something to reach for...financial stability, vacations, getting the kids through college, etc.  But now...with the final third...what is there that's tangible to reach for?
> 
> For years and years we boomers led the pack!  Where we went and what we did affected the entire economy!  It seems as if we're being phased out just as easily as the generations before us were.  Our multitudes have become meaningless in our direction, impact and social reformation.  It's all about the millenials now while the boomers are pushed aside in the workplace, sometimes being forced into an early retirement in lieu of a cheaper workforce chomping at the bit.
> 
> Anything boomer related these days speaks of downer stuff...aging, health issues, retirement (read "fixed income"), etc.  No growth, a lack of money and resources, downsizing and death.  Oh joy!!!  Don't ya just feel the energy rising when thinking about that last third of life?  NOT!!!


Oh, you have it wrong.

These sixties are better than THOSE sixties.

I love life in the 4th quarters, slim lead, clock at half past giving a fuck, and running.

WTF can they do to you?

Too old to jail and care for!!!

Lovin' it.


----------



## Mr Natural

I'm in the last third and without a doubt it's been the best time of my life.

I enjoy good health, have plenty of money, practically no obligations, and best of all, NO WORK.

I get up in the morning at whatever time and whatever happens that day happens.


----------



## neither

"Plenty of money".  That says it all!  lol


----------

